# Pheasant hunting around minot



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am newer to hunting pheasant and i was wondering if anyone had any good public places they would like to share to go. I have three labs and two are in training. I notice the counts have been lower this year. Any input would be great.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> The reason for this is a lot of people get touchy when _a familiar area_ gets listed over and over on the forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

usaf, check out the NDGF website for their PLOTS maps or pick one up from a sporting goods store. Shows all of the public hunting areas.


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea i did that alittle bit ago. I was just wodnering if any body had good luck at any plots. The birds are far and in between. ive seen alot of grouse but thats about it. Thank! happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> pm sent


 That's the spirit!

I'm not much help, we hunted hard today and killed one rooster. If the winter is mild there are plenty of hens for '10 but you need to burn the boot leather this year for a rooster.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick, you got that right!

Not many seconds chances on more birds so you had best make those shots count.


----------

